# Anyone Turning today



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well are we going to be turning today or watching football? I am going to try some bottle stoppers today.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I turned over about 3AM and decided I would go back to sleep.LOL

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Turned over....now that's funny! Bobby....I'll be out in the geerage working on that big section of China Berry you brought over. I'll shoot some pictures of it this evening. Interesting wood....dark grain but very open. I'm not sure how it's going to finish out. I'm also going to try the 'soap soak process' overnight and see if really does work. You guys enjoy the weekend. Is there a football game today??? jim

http://www.turningwood.com/LDD.htm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be very interested in seeing the results. I have some of it cut into bottle stopper blanks and pen blanks. I have had them in the freezer for 3 days then the fridge for 2 days. I will turn some today. I weighed them when I first put them in the freezer and then after being in the fridge and they have lost weight. So maybe they are dryer now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have a lure to redue. I spent hours on one yesterday, got it all done and painted. I was leaving for a few hours so I went a head and shot a coat of clear, well when I returned, the paint had wrinkled up...first time this has happened, so I don't know if the paint was not dry all the way or the cold effected it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmmmmmm.....maybe humidity and temp? Did you spray over another material? It may not have been compatable with the clear. Can we see some pictures of this project???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

No pics...just to heart broken LOL I will post once redone. I have used this combo (paint and clear coat) before with no problems.
The only thing I can think of is I did not let the paint dry enough before the clear went on.
On this one I had a orange body. sun yellow bottom and black top with tiger stripes. I am going to repaint it the same.

Here is one I did, just basic white body with the red head. This was new to me because I split it and inserted rattles inside. 

I have a new airbrush coming next week so the painting will improve.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks good to me Bill.
here are a couple of the stoppers I did my neighbor came over and watched me and took 2 home with him. The white you see is in the wood. I tried to get it out but nothing worked.

I forgot this is some of that chinaberry Jim.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Turned over....now that's funny! Bobby....I'll be out in the geerage working on that big section of China Berry you brought over. I'll shoot some pictures of it this evening. Interesting wood....dark grain but very open. I'm not sure how it's going to finish out. I'm also going to try the 'soap soak process' overnight and see if really does work. You guys enjoy the weekend. Is there a football game today??? jim


Used soap soak many times and definately works somewhat. I soak for several days however instead of overnight. Depending on thickness of what was turned, I adjust as much as a week or two, rinse off and dry with minor cracking if any at all. Without soaping, quick cracking occurs.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Lotsa danm pens !!!*

OK, Bobby...you got me off my rear end and out in the garage and ground out three more this AM..

Bill..love the lure..think I'll make that my next experiment What kinda wood do you use, if you don't mind my asking ?

I'm drowning in fountain pens...but loving every minute of it.. Thanks to all for inspiring me to get off my a ss and do sumthin...and another thanks to the dozen or so friends and customers.who have accepted my 'freebies'..amateurish though they are.LOL

jim:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm using basswood and cedar. I have made others and not painted them because I really liked the wood grain (these are to look at and not use LOL) just a light stain and devcon.


----------

